# Testing the new questionaire.



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Nope. Autism maybe. I'm 20 and Male.

2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?

I usually score as an IxTx type on dictotomy tests, or a Ti or Te dominant on cognitive function tests. Usually Te dominant.

3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here, and write your impression of each of them.

FIRED UP! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This is a pretty damn cool picture right here. It's an aesthetically pleasing piece, and I happen to like how the colors and such contrast each other and shit. I can also see that it's made to be as such through some sort of image alteration, such as photoshop. Mostly because it just seems like it to me?

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This seems like one of the most metal things out there. Rocks that bleed! Hahahaha! But seriously, my first impression of that picture was that the fucking thing was some sort of odd artistic "lung landscape" of sorts. However it just seems like just some really er...red clay or something? Which I would imagine would probably feel quite odd in my hands. It seems like it's also in some sort of desert landscape, or maybe it's the landfall from a mountain in the South Americas? I have no clue. I like it though, because I find it to be aesthetically pleasing, and interesting in that it looks like a post apocalyptic set up now. 

4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?

I would think that they are fairly interesting, but not very useful? I don't know. I'd try them out, and even offer some alternatives to his if I find that they are lacking. Though, if neither of our ideas work, then I'd simply go look up the answers on the internet. I'm mostly concerned with it actually being useful, as well as how much it will cost. How much effort will have to be placed on the object, and what do we need to do to get the situation fixed. If I have no control over the situation, then I will get frustrated and spout off a whole bunch of violent words from my mouth. Such as how I want to go around with a golf club, and beat the shit out of the people who don't want to fix the issue when they should.

5a. What are some of your most important values?

I don't really have many important values, outside of the fact that we should generally be as empathetic to other human beings. Even trying to "see how they see things", which is why I tend to be unusually sympathetic to people who do horrible things to others. Particularly if they are young. I value pragmatic solutions that get results that the most happiness can be acquired for everyone if it's possible, and values can get in the way of that sometimes. Outside of not being a bigot to other people, honesty, and all of the cliches people throw out there as there "core values." even if it's just some fucker running off a list of the most sexy things to say to other people, so that they can get their dicks wet with the psycho sexual fluids of them being a unique individual like everyone else is!

5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?

I don't really have much of a moral center, so I can be quite pragmatic outside of the whole basic empathy thing.

6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?

I don't know? If my thoughts were organized, then I'd simply say what I wanted to say out there. Maybe scold them for being bigoted if they are going to be like that. If I can't form proper words, then I'd passively aggressively look constipated, and think the person is a complete fucking moron/douchebag if it's particularly bad.

7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?

I like to listen to music a whole lot, as well as look at statistics for video games, and imagine myself playing them with my own mind without actually playing them usually. I like to see how things go, and to realize the potential of something whenever I can see how it goes. I also like to space the hell out a lot, and also role play with people on the internet. Even casual role play can be fun, but I am usually not getting enough good stuff. I like to play with other people in general.

7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?

Physical intense work, and sports. Arguing with people over technical matters. Mostly because I'm unfit, and I always get shouted down with a bunch of confusing technical terms whenever I try to help someone out with something technical. It's a pain having to listen to. I always get shouted down, and I have to think more often about it than my opponent does. Who seems to put a lot more thought into something than I do.

8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)

Hmm...I believe myself to be an introvert, largely because I'm both socially reclusive in the real world (even in the internet world where I only spend about 2-3 hours at most chatting with other people compared to many extroverts). As well as the fact that I'm largely self referencing as far as my rationality is concerned. Even if the idea itself came from outside of me, it still seems like it's my own, and I don't really need to force other people to argue with me. Like some Te-Fe types do.

9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?

My greatest strengths I would find that I have the potential to be quite intelligent (though I have high standards here, so I hesitate to say this.), honest, somewhat kindhearted and empathetic? That being said, I think my greatest weakness is that I can't seem to get along with anyone, nor can I form very strong bonds with them. I always seem to upset someone eventually. I can be quite a huge dick to other people, mostly unintentionally though.

10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

I spazz the fuck out, and say quite a lot of hateful things to other people. Maybe even going so far as to physically assault them. However the last time I actually did attack someone it was about 3 years ago? I always cry afterwards though. It's quite hard to get me to that level of stress though.

11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?

Whenever I act as if I am competent and I'm not. I realize that other people see me as such, and I get really upset whenever people tell me that I'm worthless, or not as good as I think I was at something. Also whenever people have achieved more, and done more with their own life than I did. Particularly young kids who seem to be more intelligent/active than I am. Hell even just listing the things you did/watch/play on a list can upset me. I also get kind of upset whenever people don't see me as unique or something. I place some effort in trying to be different in some way, otherwise what's the point of adding something that is already well apparent? That is why I always feel uneasy/stupid whenever I state the obvious. I don't mind being

12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?

Shit, this is quite difficult. I mostly engage in my fantasy world, where I am quite powerful, but have some weaknesses because I'm a stickler for "balance" or whatever. Even inside of my own head. If you mean towards the real world? Then I would say that it's mostly used to being as right as I can possibly be, and whenever I can't get something done as perfectly as possible, then I simply juts quit at it or something. 

13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?

I am quite receptive to feedback. As I understand my own limits quite well enough, and I might even be a tad overly reliant on feedback actually. I type myself as a 6w7 type, so that is to be expected though. I only take feedback poorly, whenever they actually want to control me directly. Which feels awkward to me, and also incredibly stifling.

14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?

I don't know? I just like to comment that I relate to inferior feeling, and inferior thinking actually. I get quite upset whenever people tell me that I'm an idiot, but I think that can be explained through some sort of complex of constantly being insulted whenever I was actually at school. The inferior feeling side seems more "natural" to me? It's odd to explain.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay, I just skimmed through all that but I got a gist of inferior form of thinking, maybe inferior Te and probably Fi. Fi dom. Not sure what probably INFP?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess you can get a pretty Te heavy vibe from the questionarre here. However I'm pretty certain, that despite testing like 70-95 I (as well as being well known for being an introverted person by pretty much everyone I know on even a superficial level) on dichotomy tests, that I more or less relate to all of the extroverted ways of going about the world. I relate to Se/Ne/Te/Fe moreso than the introverted parts. Despite being somewhat anti-social. I can see that I have some pretty good, and pretty bad traits of each type. I can get metaphors pretty well, and I'm willing to try out new things. However I take a lot of things at face value, and I'm left wondering how the hell could someone get something from something totally unrelated. Most of my thinking is about achieving goals that saves the most money, and is concerned about the end results than it is about my own personal feelings about things. However I feel the need to change my opinions on something whenever people are saying that "rap sucks", and I'll temporarily meld my feelings towards looking down at rap or any kind of media, and GENUINELY FEEL THAT WAY! With Extroverted Intuition, I can say that I can realize the potential of people pretty well. Some people are just idiots who I see no potential in, while some people DO have potential and such. Granted this might be biased towards my own agendas though. I am also capable of coming up with novel ideas and such. Really the only introverted function I relate to very well is introverted thinking. Mostly because I get annoyed whenever people have to have fucking everything proven through some bullshit screening process whenever the evidence is clearly in front of them. That and I hate people who quote mine all the time. Unlike Te types who seem to have a hard on for that though. Even though I might just be misunderstanding them. On the other hand, I do what Te types do, and rely on an external model to go about my business. I just don't need to quote some authority on the matter every single fucking time I do so. Even though a lot of the times, my ideals and ideas of what is right/correct is "outside of me".

I honestly feel that the most likely type for me is a Se dom. I just don't act like one at all. lol. I'm really fucking lazy, energy-less and somewhat habitual. Honestly Fi dom is one of the least likely types for me. Even though I used to identify as an INFP, and I was pretty happy at the point when I identified as one as well. Unlike a lot of depressive people who type as INFP for some reason.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Fi and Te will always be more distinct and Fe and Ti more subtle. This questionnaire however was tested on different types with accurate results. At least one of those was an ISFP which it without a problem spotted.

Problems are always surrounding
A. Does the questionnaire fit the person doing it (we all got preferences and find some easier to do than others).
B. Does the person answering the questionnaire actually stay on topic or start to talk about things that have nothing to do with the topic (this is always a problem and there's no way to make a questionnaire fool-proof).

EDIT: Question 4 for example makes it clear that there's absolutely no way to use the information given, even if it is interesting.
The whole question is based on that whole scenario.
A few seem to miss that and believe that they'll use their superpowers to find some use for the ideas in their current situation, when the question is based on the fact that there's absolutely no way of doing so.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

So this questionnaire is useless then? Maybe so, and I agree with number 4 somewhat. Though I'll just say I'm hesitant to conclude it's all that bad or not. Oh wells~ I had some fun anyways.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

St Vual said:


> So this questionnaire is useless then? Maybe so, and I agree with number 4 somewhat. Though I'll just say I'm hesitant to conclude it's all that bad or not. Oh wells~ I had some fun anyways.


I extremely doubt that the questionnaire itself is useless or even bad... it might however be less effective for you and your way of writing. We are all very different within all types, I specifically made this questionnaire to cast as broad net as possible without making it insufferably long.

There's also a chance that you just didn't read it thoroughly enough what the questionnaire asked for on the first go and misinterpreted things.

There's also a chance that you haven't had the right people analyze your answers to the questionnaire yet and I won't analyze it for my own reasons, I dislike analyzing responses to my own completed questionnaire. Things become a bit too intimate when marked as complete (especially since this is the combined work of quite a few people and many hours thinking and it was only posted when it had gotten enough people saying that it was ready to go).


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm pretty poor at coherency anyways. I don't get your mentality, but I'm just going to take your word for it, because I might be missing something that doesn't make much sense to me.

I'll just post another questionnaire whenever I get bored again

I wonder if it's possible to be a Ti dom, yet never really inventing your own holistic mode of thinking like Jung did.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@St Vual

Are you genuinely interested in understanding your own psychological type, or is this just an exercise?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm pretty serious honestly. I just wanted to fill this questionnaire out in particular (as I find it kind of easy to fill out compared to the other popular one with 20 pages. I could never really place my feelings into them)


----------



## sahana (May 13, 2013)

nice sharing.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@St Vual

After reading through your post a few times, I have to say that your initial suggestion of IxTx seems to hit the mark pretty well. I see a lot of indicators of a preference for Introversion, and a lot of indicators of a preference for Thinking, but I'm not getting clear pictures for N/S or J/P.

I'd be interested to see your results on this online Big 5 inventory test, which has the advantage of letting you "scale" your answers instead of just giving you a binary, yes/no kind of option. If you do take that test, post your percentage results and we can talk about them. Also, ignore the descriptions and adjectives that you get after you take the test; the test itself is good, but the profiles afterward are just weird and people never really resonate with them.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Extroversion |||||||||| 40%
Orderliness |||||||||||| 48%
Emotional Stability |||||||||||| 42%
Accommodation |||||||||||||| 54%
Inquisitiveness |||||||||||||||| 64%

Generally around what I normally get from Big 5 tests usually.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

St Vual said:


> Extroversion |||||||||| 40%
> Orderliness |||||||||||| 48%
> Emotional Stability |||||||||||| 42%
> Accommodation |||||||||||||| 54%
> ...


That Accommodation score is WAY higher than what I was expecting. I was expecting something closer to 30%, based on your questionnaire answers. Hmm.

You show a clear preference for Introversion and for Intuition, so we can narrow it down to the four IN__'s : INFJ, INFP, INTJ, INTP.

I'm inclined to say that you're an INT of some sort, but your Big 5 result tempers my certainty on that front. If not an INT, maybe INFJ? I was not expecting INFP, given your statement here:



> I am quite receptive to feedback. As I understand my own limits quite well enough, and I might even be a tad overly reliant on feedback actually. I type myself as a 6w7 type, so that is to be expected though. I only take feedback poorly, whenever they actually want to control me directly. Which feels awkward to me, and also incredibly stifling.




INFP's are, in my experience, not very "receptive to feedback." But you said earlier that you used to identify as INFP, so who knows? I don't think I've been close to any male INFP's, so maybe there's a gender aspect there that's misleading me, just like there is a gender aspect to male INFJ's that tend to make them look (and feel, internally) different from female INFJ's and other F's in general.

So, hmm, I don't know. There's also the possibility that your preferences on the T/F and J/P dimension simply fall toward the middle of the distribution, just like your test results indicate, and that you may not strongly identify with any T/F or J/P label more than you might identify with the label of INxx.

Try reading through these IN__ profiles, and see if there are any moments where you feel like, "Oh wow, that's totally me" or perhaps even "Yeah, that's really not me at all"

IN__ Profiles, compiled by reckful:

_INTJ Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

INTP Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

INFJ Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

INFP Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers


_And because you identified as an NF previously, but also identify with "Ti" descriptions, and you're a young man, and because your Accommodation score is higher than I would expect from some of the harshness I saw in your post, I wonder... maybe INFJ. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts after watching the following exchange between an ENFP and a young INFJ discussing what I've personally experienced and I've seen in other male INFJ's, and I kind of call it "male INFJ asshole syndrome".


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

@St Vual

Try looking into ISFJ & Enneatype 4. That's what you sound like to me.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Fine Shrine said:


> @St Vual
> 
> Try looking into ISFJ & Enneatype 4. That's what you sound like to me.


Why?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

A few things. I relate mostly to thinking and sensing. Ti and both Se and Si generally speaking, I feel as if I am more Se, but I have an odd fascination with Si. I just don't view reality so impressionistically really, If I was a Se dom, then my intuition wouldn't nearly be as objective and downright mundane such as just knowing something without really knowing it. Thinking type makes some sense, though I don't think it's very common for thinking types to get somewhat nervous whenever arguing with someone, or whatever. I don't think that T doms feel as if they are incompetent a lot.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

I yearn to be active in life, and to stop being so damn lazy. I also yearn to be confident, competent, and well liked without needing to conform to anything. Because I feel as if I am in a state of inertia, and not giving a fuck about anything. I also wish I was interesting, because even I need ~love~.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

When I'm chillaxed, I'm fucking about with no real worries to do much, and shit? I have no idea. I don't keep track of how I fell about anything usually. I find it pointless to reawaken old emotions.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

The general gist is that I hate feeling as if I am doing something wrong, and/or that I'm fucking up and making a complete fool of myself. That I'm just going to continue to fuck up continuously, and thus I believe that I have a pretty heavy fear of failure. As such, if I perceive myself to be failing at something, I get pretty damn upset easily and I'll quit doing it.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

My goals are generally focused on being realistic in my goals, and also the perspective of cost/benefit generally speaking. I don't just go around reacting to everything as if it hurts my feelings normally speaking. Anyone who doesn't at least consider basic cost/benefit is a fool who doesn't know the actual worth of anything. That is all.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

A. If it's possible.
B. How much that it costs. (money wise)
C. If I have to put effort into it.

I don't care about control or anything like that. I just don't want to have my every action looked after, and be bossed around or something.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

Fuck. I guess when I was role playing? Quite a lot of people complimented me for being detailed and shit. If not that then, I guess I tend to have fun when I'm faffing about with other people, and exchanging jokes. I laughed like a hyena whenever I was watching The Ricky Gervias show. Karl Pilkington is a fascinatingly odd simpleton.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I memorize generally speaking. I theorize later, and hardly ever bother with actually going in on a more hands on approach. Even when I actually do get hands on, it's actually kind of fun to do so.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

Not incredibly organized. I like to bark orders to others than actually have to be organized for myself, though this is just most people generally.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

Shit if I know? It depends on what the idea is. I largely just humor it if it makes some sense, and reject it if it doesn't make sense.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

I find harmony by airing out all of the suspicious secret-ism that people seem to enjoy taking part in, and just stating what people actually feel. As for the above? Both maybe? I'm generally into trying to understand where another person is coming from, and being open minded and such. Not judging them if they fuck up at least, because we all make mistakes. It's easier than just getting upset at another person for tiny things.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I speak before thinking. I also prefer group discussions as one on one conversations are generally a tad too heavy sometimes. Other times it's just kind of dull? I feel as if I go through the same conversations no matter who the person is. Even if the individual's opinion is different than the person I just recently spoke to.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I usually try to be cautious, but I am occasionally impulsive. Even though it feels awkward for me to do so. To go into a situation without much information would be nightmarish for me.

Words and actions are the same thing in the end. Even if someone is a liar, that means that they have acted to be as such. Though I'm inclined that most people tend to believe their own words. They just don't have enough self awareness to realize that there is a disconnect between what they say, and what they do.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

I'd ignore them and watch the show. If I'm feeling mean spirited about it. Otherwise I'd just tell them I don't wanna go, unless we are going to go somewhere new that sounds exciting to me.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

I become an attention whore? Many things generally speaking, but I largely say incredibly stupid and insensitive things most of the time. Otherwise I lose what little energy I have, and stop giving fucks about anything.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I dislike people who feel the need to control other people. I don't like judgmental people, and I also don't like idiots who feel the need to spout off their asinine opinions and bigoted opinions.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Not really.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

What goes on between other people? I usually need someone to explicitly point out the relationship dynamics between other people are. My relationships with other people is on a strictly me/other person or me/group basis. My surroundings is second place, unless it's horrifically nasty. Which I will then freak out, and wish someone else will clean it for me. If not that, then I'd just go somewhere else without trying to look at something nasty.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

I tend to be seen as more confident then I really am? I think that I am generally perceived as a fairly open, reasonable, empathetic, and generally decent person. At least if I'm not just spewing out half-thought up opinions that are bigoted. I tend to get emotionally riled up sometimes if something bothers me. Such as how I wanted to rip off the skin of some rapist person on TV, and boil them alive in acid every single day. Meh, I can't say that I blame them. I tend to state my opinions on things if they are basic with such blase'ness usually.

I don't think their perception of me is wrong usually. I think they just tend to overrate my confidence and competence.

I have no clue what they would never say to me? That I'm not boring?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? 

Shit I know? An entire day isn't enough for me to do what I would find satisfactory and truly fulfilling.

Maybe this will help better? :\ I'm going to decline on INFJ though. Some aspects of Se inferiority makes sense somewhat, such as how I'm occasionally pedantic, explosively violent, with a tendency towards overly indulging on sensory objects such as foods. I don't think that I'm a dominant intuitive for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@St Vual,

Yeah, INFJ probably isn't a good fit for you. Like I said, IxTx is pretty clear. I tossed INFJ out there just as a possibility.

Your conceptions of the cognitive functions strike me as a bit weird. I recommend reading some books by respected authors, such as Lenore Thomson's book or Isabel Myers's, to get a better idea of the modern definitions of the cognitive functions. If you have a hard time finding said books, PM me and I can help you out.

Back to your type, though, if you are an S (which is possible, but I think you are more likely to be an N) then the difference in you being Si-dominant and Se-dominant will show up in your personality through your introversion or extraversion preference. You responded with a mild preference for introversion, so the chance of you being an Se-dominant is slim in my view.

ISTP or INTP sounds reasonable. Maybe INTJ. Did you read some of the profiles I posted? What was your impression? Did anything stand out as "wow that's me" or "totally not me"?

I posted the IN profiles, but here's one for ISTP as well:

_ISTP Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers_


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah Ti dom, at a first glance would generally be the correct choice. I just occasionally get upset about not really knowing that much so I doubt my thinking capabilities sometimes. I was just feeling oddly emotional in a long time, and thus questioned my type as a result of that.

I'm not certain on S/N, but that isn't particularly something that matters too much anyways. The polarity between thinking and feeling mattered more to me anyways.

I related very well to the INTP profile. Over the ISTPs btw, which I felt was too aesthetically focused for me to relate to. N > S is difficult to relate to though.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I have decided that I am some sort of sensation type. I generally get really irritated whenever the topic of intuition comes up, and whenever I unconsciously engage in intuition and then realize it. Even if it's incredibly banal intuition. I just get a lot of negative emotions out of it. Even more so than when I am picked on from a feeling or thinking vision. I find it a tad odd, because I am not really the kind of person who requires evidence to believe in something (which I thought was a Ti > Te thing actually). I mean, is it really the right course of action to type myself based off these feelings, because I don't think it's particularly very sensible thing to do IMO. I also don't really care much about things actually aligning to reality. Even though I do tend to say that, it's really mostly an excuse to not pay attention to something that I don't really find to be very interesting more than anything. Is it common to project your own shadow onto others, such as how I criticize my parents for needing proof to believe in anything, and how I think my mom doesn't prepare for anything at all (which is true though). Instead of criticizing them for their intuition, I criticize them for their apparent lack of intuition in my eyes.

The only thing that I'm particularly consciously aware that might be bad intuition, is that I am prone to freaking out, and I also tend to predict negative things whenever I run out of money. Which I thought was more of a Enneagram's SP dominance thing than negative intuition, but whatever. Most of my behavior generally runs more alongside of bad Fe though. Such as how I am unintentionally and occasionally intentionally insulting person, who flails around like a moron whenever my feeling agendas are being contradicted against. I also have issues with being sincere, and I don't even like to talk to people about my own hobbies, because if I did, then I am certain that I will be called a lame ass who is not very cultured and such.

The reason for all of these WORDS WORDS WORDS! Is that whenever I actually had to use intuition, whenever some person who I had an oddly paternal hate/love relationship with told me to interpret a song, I was like "sure". It was the REM song Orange Crush, and the thing that I got out of that was that one shouldn't join the military, because it's a massive con to grind american's into a giant blender of war or something equally pretentious. I knew that it was a stupid, and literal interpretation of the video. Yet I didn't feel as negative as I do about intuition now. Even whenever I knew he was disappointed at me, I was more disappointed with disappointing him than I was about being bad at intuition. We didn't speak much after that, though it was because he was banned though.

(ignore the ESTJ label, I'm fairly certain that I am not an Te dom. Just there for lulz)


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I am interested in what @reckful would say from a dichotomy perspective. If he wouldn't mind that, as he asked about my type and such.


----------

